

Last.fm Adds Lyrics - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/lastfm_search_and_display_lyri.php

======
teej
I feel like this is a brilliant move. Lyrics are a HUGE natural search
category that don't have a clear leader. If Last.fm can leverage it's existing
resources to have a complete, accurate database and kick ass on SEO, they
stand to make a lot of money.

------
truebosko
This is great, but the article touches on one downfall imo: You can't open up
the radio and watch the lyrics flow through.

That, would be awesome.

------
markm
Big props to Lyricfind here. Lyricfind actually subletted their office space
here on Yonge Street in Toronto. 5 promising tech companies now share some
pretty sweet office space in Toronto's mini tech section (Yonge/Eglinton).

------
jfornear
With all the data last.fm has to play with, I never would have thought to
introduce lyrics, yet it seems like such an obvious move.

This is an example of staying true to your roots. Keep your features basic and
simple. You don't need to spend time developing an automated social graph
combobulator engine to add value to your app.

